# One versus two meals per day!



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer has never been a big eater. (often I have to put additional food into his food to entice him to eat - mashed potatoes being his favourite - this has been ongoing since a puppy) Recently I noticed that he ate half his breakfast, and then finished this off at dinner time. So as this went on for about three weeks I dropped the breakfast. Deefer was so much better like this for the three weeks just gone, did not ask for food in the morning and was so pleased to see his dinner in the evening he was eating the whole meal. He also has always had a couple of treats during the day. 

This last few days he has followed the same pattern but can only be described as "desperate" by six pm... also constantly asking me for treats during the day. 

Now not sure whether to give in and go back to the half a breakfast scenario or ignore the biggest eyes in the world and continue as I have been. His weight is steady at 10kg 

Just wondered when and if any of you have dropped to one meal a day and had the same issue. 

Thanks.. 

Sue


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry - I am going slightly mad and have posted on wrong bit of forum! Stressed dog owner....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I give my 2.5 yr old two meals a day and that suits her well - she has never been a good eater in the past but likes Natural Instinct.

My 7 mth old gets three meals a day - she's always hungry and wolfs the lot. I'll drop to two meals probably when she's stopped growing.

I think only eating one meal in 24 hrs is a long time to go. They are all different, do whatever seems to suit the dog best.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sue, don't worry, maybe Kendal or Dave will move the thread!

I have always given Daisy two meals since she was 6 months old, before that it was three meals per day. I feed her a raw diet but the principle would be the same if you were feeding kibble. She gets half her daily ration in the morning and the other half at about 5.30pm. Sometimes she is picky and it gets left but most of the time she is ready for each meal. 

As deefer is still young I would be inclined to split it into two meals or if you decide that feeding one is the best way to get him to eat then maybe bring the mealtime forward so that he doesnt have to wait as long? 

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is a very fussy eater too. She sometimes loves the Natures Menu Nuggets with either Barking Heads or Burns Mini Bites depending on the mood she is in. Some days she doesn't want her breakfast but I can't leave it down all day as raw food so I put it away and if she is looking for treats I get her breakfast back out to see if she is hungry or just wanting her treats! Sometimes she does the same as Deefer and only eats half her breakfast and half her dinner but I always put breakfast down for her just in case she needs it! If I were you I would still put breakfast down as I think the same as Sue (Mogdog) that one meal in 24 hours is quite a long time to go even if he spreads this one meal over two meals (does that make sense?)! Hope this helps a bit 

P.S. Took too long to reply and so it looks as though I have just ignored Sarah's comments and repeated the same  But I agree with all that she has said and she has made it easier to understand  Good luck x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I feed mine twice a day, 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening. Some dogs do well on 1 meal but i feel this is too long between meals. I always advise 2 meals a day to clients. Interestingly, the majority of dogs who i have for weight clinics (fat club) are on 1 meal a day and we have to change them to 2-3 meals a day to help with weight control.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just re-read that and it sounds mad! We split the daily amount between 2-3 meals rather than 1. We don't give them extra- that would be a strange fat club!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I put Teddy on two meals a day and don't expect to be changing that any time soon. He is 1 year and 10 months old now and it seems to suit him. I think it is a matter of what you get them used to and what they seem to enjoy.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks all - am going to go back to offering breaky and then lifting if not interested, but use the same amount as he is eating now! Who thought having a dog could be so difficult. He seems to change his mind a dozen times a day! That is when he is not charging around the place (though currently asleep on his "bonky blanky" having had a love in session!)

Sue


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds like a good plan. as if he has a bonky blanket!! love him!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Do whatever feels right. I feed mine twice a day, because Jasper is sick on a morning if he doesn't get breakfast.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine gets two meals..one morning and one eve about 5pm. I just think it stops them getting so very hungry. Plus I feel awful and faint if I don't get breakfast so assume my dog must be the same,


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady needs her two meals a day...actually I am thinking of upping her to a third again, as she started to throw up bile in the morning which I am told is due to an empty stomach.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal is just under 10kg and is given 2 meals a day , altho he does't always eat both, he just gets it back either later or next meal time !
I can't leave it down for him as Scamp ( the hoover ) would devour it in seconds. He has always eaten more than Rascal but then he's a BIG 'poo - 20.75 kg !! lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Rascal is just under 10kg and is given 2 meals a day , altho he does't always eat both, he just gets it back either later or next meal time !
> I can't leave it down for him as Scamp ( the hoover ) would devour it in seconds. He has always eaten more than Rascal but then he's a BIG 'poo - 20.75 kg !! lol


He is a monster poo!!! I would love to see him in the flesh one day, bet he would tower of all of them. Both handsome boys though


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Rascal is just under 10kg and is given 2 meals a day , altho he does't always eat both, he just gets it back either later or next meal time !
> I can't leave it down for him as Scamp ( the hoover ) would devour it in seconds. He has always eaten more than Rascal but then he's a BIG 'poo - 20.75 kg !! lol


Cooo that is one big Poo! I thought Deefer was on the larger side - bet you get a lovely heavy cuddle though! Was one parent a standard poo?

Deefer devoured his breaky this morning and his evening meal so perhaps the pickiness was just that he had slowed down with growth for a while! These poos like to keep us worrying! Either that or he is trying to beat my 15 year old son into the record breaking attempt for clearing cupboards!!!!

Sue


----------

